

Google April Fools - Nose Beta - smadam9
https://www.google.com/intl/en/landing/nose/

======
thyrsus
Looking at the list of available smells, I'm reminded that one of the positive
side effects of smoking was that it deadened the sense of smell. It should go
without saying that is a bad reason to adopt that addiction...

~~~
nvr219
I miss smoking so much.

------
ck2
I really wish some things were real.

It would be neat to trade (nice) scents.

~~~
rkwz
I'm curious to why "recording" and "playback" of scent/smell is still not
mainstream as sight and sound.

Why is not a part of movies or games?

What are the limiting factors?

~~~
GuiA
Scents are caused by numerous chemical compounds distilled in certain portions
in the air.

In order to create a scent recorder, we'd need a machine that can detect every
single one of those compounds at all possible concentrations; for a scent
player we'd need a machine capable of forming those compounds at the proper
concentration.

Turns out, it's much harder to do than record/emit photons or record/emit
sound waves.

------
da_n
They should make a 'dead Google product' smell, but then the stench might be
overwhelming.

------
IceyEC
Google always makes me laugh on April 1!

